
Another Terrible Interview Experience with a Bad Recruiter - unavida
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nasty-truth-bad-recruiters-andrew-briggs/
======
seansta
Damn, what a awful experience dude. Good on your for calling out this
behavior.

I do have a question. Why didn't you call out the recruiter in the meeting and
pull them up then and there on their condescending attitude and approach to
you? I know it's not easy especially when your wanting a role they represent
but man sometimes people need to be stopped in their tracks.

